# I need a pick me up



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel like Im doing something wrong.

I just dont feel organized. 

My dogs typically for am feedings get a chicken back, turkey drumstick, or chicken quarters.

The pm feeding is one of those things also...which ever I didnt feed for breakfast.

They are always getting bone in meat...I did get canned mackerel and gave them each a chunck of that. Should each one be getting a whole can or would that be way to much? I think I may also try the beef liver today seeing as how they have been on raw for a month now...is that ok? It comes in a package with 3 slices....is 1 whole slice to much?

Sorry I guess I just need a little reassurance :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

One can of fish per dog is fine. One slice of liver is WAY too much at this stage. Try a piece about as big as your thumb to begin with. Mix it in with the fish.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Little bits of liver at a time, I think.
I have been sneaking about a dime size bit of chicken liver in my dog's chicken meat. I plan on working up from there.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you think the mix of different meats Im using is ok? Should I add something else? 
Is it ok to feed a big chunk of meat with NO bone once in a while too?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would imagine it would be fine, just watch how they are doing and go from there.

This morning I had two extra boneless skinless chicken thighs from last nights teriyaki, so I chopped a bit off for Jack and fed the rest to Flip.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

One of my friends who also feeds raw puree'd a bunch of beef liver for me so it's kind of a gross paste, I find it easier to just 'stuff' some chicken or whatever with it.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, As I am new to raw feeding as you are, I need some continued guidance. For the old hands, it's second nature (we'll get there), but I'm still learning. I've been using this sample weekly feeding schedule  as a guide, something easy to refer to. It just helps me figure out what other things to introduce.

In my experience with Cali (now 6 weeks in), she is already doing fine with 6 oz of beef or chicken liver on organ meat days.. She also tolerated 8 oz of beef heart as the muscle meat offering the other day with no issue at all. The poop was a little softer the next day, but fully formed and perfect. I did start, however, with ~2 oz liver/heart along with other MM I knew she tolerated. Then I went to 4 oz, then 6 oz, etc.--all separated by a couple of days as outlined in the menu. Worked for us.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> Do you think the mix of different meats Im using is ok? Should I add something else?
> Is it ok to feed a big chunk of meat with NO bone once in a while too?


1 month in I'd try to add another meat to that rotation. Whatever you can get for a reasonable price. Pork is usually a good one.

As you progress thru you'll want to try getting as many different meat sources in the diet. We're always on the lookout for deals on meats we don't normally feed.

If you do feed a meal with little to no bone I would followup with a meal with higher bone content.

All of this balances over time so don't drive yourself crazy with daily specifics :wink:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> 1 month in I'd try to add another meat to that rotation. Whatever you can get for a reasonable price. Pork is usually a good one.
> 
> As you progress thru you'll want to try getting as many different meat sources in the diet. We're always on the lookout for deals on meats we don't normally feed.
> 
> ...



So does what Im feeding now look ok?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely! Definitely be careful if you're going to try adding organs in though. GO SLOW :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> I feel like Im doing something wrong.
> 
> I just dont feel organized.
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry. This support team is what we are here for.

Being that you are one month in, and have a steady rotation of chicken and turkey...its definitely time to add something in to the rotation. Like Jon mentioned try pork or fish (fresh if you can) but canned is fine...sounds like you are doing just that. 

You should be adding in a new protein source in every week until you have all of your bases covered.

Here is the link to Jon and I's new site on PMR...you can read through the getting started article to help give you and idea of where you stand on the schedule. 

Organs are not typically added in until very last since they are the hardest for a dog's system to get used to because they are so rich. I would start out on organs a bit further down the line if I were you. Try feeding beef heart or something first and then do the liver.

How to get started | Prey Model Raw



lovinmylabs said:


> Do you think the mix of different meats Im using is ok? Should I add something else?
> Is it ok to feed a big chunk of meat with NO bone once in a while too?


There are dogs that do fantastic on a chicken only diet, or a turkey only diet. You have to remember that even just a chicken diet is far better and superior to any kibble available on the market. The more variety is generally better, but not required for a dog to be on a balanced diet. I will say that a one protein source diet will need to have some supplementation like fish oil caps for the omegas but other than that...still nutritionally sound.

We feed boneless meats all the time, probably at least once a week. We just follow that meal with a bone dense one and not worry too much about it because it will most likely cause looser stools (diarrhea is not the end of the world LOL).

Don't panic. You are doing just fine! Keep up all the good work :biggrin:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks!
Tonight I fed each of them a can of mackerel, whole egg (only 1 of them ate the shell and all) a pork neck and a little sliver of beef liver ( they kept trying to spit it out). In the end everyone ate it all....I think that is good right??

The am I think I will stick with a chicken back for each.

I found whole rabbit at my food store but the wanted 15 dollars...maybe someday as a special meal but at that price not often!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lets see how your dog's system handles that meal...you might find them having a bit of loose stool from it but other than that you should be good to go.

Feel better this evening?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Natalie
I think Im feeling better. After the big meal I fed them for dinner I felt better. Do you think that was too much? I just felt like I was leaving something out.
I will keep an eye on the poop! Should be easy to see on top of this snow


Thanks for your help and concern!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's really only one way to tell if it was too much....when it comes out the other end LOL 

But don't worry if they do get diarrhea...just feed bone heavy meals for a day or so until it clears up!


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Something to look forward too 

See that is what I mean...I feel like I am feeding bone heavy meals now aren't I?? Chicken backs, chicken quarters, turkey drumsticks arent all of those considered to be bone heavy meals?

I was looking at pork today....what kind do you usually get from your grocery store?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> Something to look forward too
> 
> See that is what I mean...I feel like I am feeding bone heavy meals now aren't I?? Chicken backs, chicken quarters, turkey drumsticks arent all of those considered to be bone heavy meals?
> 
> I was looking at pork today....what kind do you usually get from your grocery store?


Backs are probably our preferred bone "heavy" meal. :wink:

We'll get whatever is on sale... ribs, roasts, chops, etc. I keep an eye on the sales every week for $1-$1.50/lb pork. If shoulder roasts go on sale for $.99/lb I'll buy every one in the cooler :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

At this point in the transition you want bone heavy meals. Bone heavy meals are not even close to being bone exclusive meals. A chicken backs, turkey necks and wings are still only about 20-40% bone by weight depending on which one...still mostly meat. This is definitely not a bad thing at all, and not something to worry about. We give bone heavy meals all the time, almost everyday.

My personal favorite with pork is the riblets and the shoulder roasts.


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey "luvinmylabs" glad things are going well.

Your questions/concerns are like identical to mine at the same time frame. Being too bone heavy was high on my list of concerns starting around the 4-5week mark also. Once we started on the pork(after the turkey was added) the too heavy concern went away as there seems to be alot of meat to bone on the pork I'm buying. Don't know the cut name other than to call it "managers special at .99/#" and lately has had no bone. We have had a number of boneless meals and 2 days of no bone at all, except for chicken feet as a treat.

I'm going to actually sound like one of the experience old timers here, when I add that there is really no rush. Damn I hate it when someone is right:biggrin:. Had planned to add beef meat in sooner(havn't even started yet- this weekend for sure) cause the grocery store had been having such great deals on pork and turkey. 

Most of the OCDness is gone, other that still weighing out for the older dog as we want him to trim up just a bit more. The youngsters serving has become "it looks pretty close". We have a mixture bag going now of pieces and parts where meals are becoming a "whatever" is easy.

Last week they each had a quarter, that was slimey- turning color- stunk to high heaven and the blood at the bottom of the bag was black. Since we did not wake up to a "mess" in the mudroom it was no problem.

Pretty amazing and fun isn' it?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

J&T said:


> Last week they each had a quarter, that was slimey- turning color- stunk to high heaven and the blood at the bottom of the bag was black. Since we did not wake up to a "mess" in the mudroom it was no problem.
> 
> Pretty amazing and fun isn' it?


We fed some lamb ribs one time that were turning green and smelled to high heaven. The dogs LOVED them... only side effect was a little gas :biggrin:


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Its really good to know that Im not alone with the sometimes crazy concerns and questions I have!
I know one thing I could not have made it this far without ALL of you!

I just came from the store with sliced pork spare ribs....managers special 2LBS for $2.84 seemed like a good deal?????
Also found a sirloin pork roast also managers special 4 1/2 LBS for $4.30...I even asked them to slice it into 3 chunks for me!!! I was so proud of myself....remember I dont eat meat myself so Ive come a loooong way :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lovinmylabs said:


> I just came from the store with sliced pork spare ribs....managers special 2LBS for $2.84 seemed like a good deal?????


Its not the best deal on meat...we try and keep everything under $1.50 per pound and these are $1.42 per pound. We pay I think close to $.90 per pound for the pork ribs that we feed from our wholesaler. So I would make it in your best interest to keep costs below $1.50 per pound if you need to keep things affordable.

The only thing we pay $1.50 per pound for is generally game meats. I just can't bring myself to pay $2.65 a pound for rabbits yet...


----------

